# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Timber Venetian Tilter Mechanism

## handsfree

I've got 2 sets of 50mm timber venetian blinds in our lounge window. There is no brand markings on them anywhere and I can't be sure exactly where we bought them from (guessing it may have been Target or Spotlight - not sure). Anyway the tilters on both have worn and neither of the blinds will fully close. Have been on every web site but having difficulty in locating these anywhere?. 
The shaft is 5mm square.

----------


## OFG

G'day mate,
well I dunno what to recommend here....but I think the best thing is that we get your post into the best forum area, and see what happens from there.

----------

